# Help! I Feel So Stupid!



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I was happy after I winterized my '07 27RSDS. I drained the fresh tank and pulled the water heater plug. I then hooked up a 3 way valve antifreeze kit and purged the lines until they were flowing steady pink. I also purged the little bit of water that was remaining in my city water connection. Then I filled the traps with a cup or so of anitfreeze and finally did one last remaining dump of my grey and black tanks.

I went to store it yesterday and what did I notice as I did a final walk around my TT? The low point drain plugs in the back that I forgot to open up? I couldn't believe that I had forgotten to pull them. I can clearly see pink antifreeze in them as they are transparent. Am I alright or do I need to pull the plugs? If I need to pull the plugs I will lose my antifreeze. It's only 30 degrees outside today so time is of the essence. I'll do whatever I have to but I hope that I don't need to pull those plugs.

Thanks for your assistance.

Veek


----------



## jidunl (Aug 5, 2006)

I have winterized my OB over the last three winters and have never opened up the low point drain plugs. I have never had any problems either in Northern Ill or here in SW Virginia. As long as you see the antifreeze you should be OK.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

dont forget about the outside shower...

campingnut18..


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

My TT doesn't have an outside shower unit.

49 people have read this thread so far but only two have responded. I liked the first reply about not having to worry about pulling the plugs but do others agree or disagree? Does anyone else live in a cold climate and not pull their drain plugs?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek,

I'm not sure I am the best to give advice here, as it gets A LOT colder where you are than it does here. I'm of the school that it is better to not have any fluid in the lines if possible. Even anti-freeze has it's limits.

However, if you are going the antifreeze route, I think you will be ok. I mean, if you had pulled the plugs, you would have replaced them and added antifreeze to the lines anyway. The net result is that there would still be antifreeze in the lines at the low points. Just like you have now. As long as you are seeing pink, and it does not look too diluted, I would say you are good to go.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Have you run the sink in the camp kitchen. I forgot last year and it cost me a faucet.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It's your 30 minutes and $6 for antifreeze. I didn't pull the low point drains last year because I forgot just like you. We managed just fine and it got -15* at times. I wouldn't worry about it.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would have to say that it all depends on where you store your TT. In CT, I probably would drain it, and refill it, but I also tend to err on the side of caution. I don't know how much the antifreeze qualities of the pink stuff may have been compromised by the most likely small amount of water, but look at is this way, $6 now, or $$$.$$ later.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since you are in Minnesota I would think about redoing it. I doubt it will be a problem but all you need is enough water to be collected near a fitting and it will be damaged by the expansion of the frozen water.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I didn't even know that mine 2004 had low point drains until last year. I have always blown out my lines and then suck in the antifreeze. Last year was the first time that I added "remove the low point caps" to the list and all has been fine.

Chris


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

Veek,

I too have winterized using antifreeze in the Finger Lakes region of NY and also seem to consistantly forget to remove the low point drains. I have never had a problem, but that doesn't mean I recommend letting them go. 
I thank you for the post as I don't plan on winterizing until after our trip to Otter Lake but when I do, well maybe this year I will remember. 

Greg


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Veek, it would seem to me that if you just pull the caps off with everything closed only a little bit will drain. Obviously if you are seeing pink you displaced some water. If you drain them you will only have air there. Which can not freeze. I wouldn't see the little bit of water that may have got in the system being enough to dilute -50 antifreeze. If it is bothering you to the point of indecision and apprehension, then maybe redoing it will help you sleep all winter everytime it gets really cold. Good Luck JR


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with Reggie44.
The whole purpose of the anti freeze is to displace/dilute the water so it won't freeze. IF you see pink in the lowest point of the drain line...I think you are safe.

You could always open the drain, catch some and test it with a tester to see the level of protection you have. This way you won't worry about it for the next 6 months!


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

VEEK,
I am in Milaca, MN, only an hour from you. WE DID THE SAME THING LAST YEAR as newbies. Didn't open the lowpoints but did check and they were pink. So if they are pink, which would mean the water is diluted a lot with the antifreeze, I think you will be okay. We stored ours in an unheated pole shed and it came out fine.

We haven't winterized yet . . . and it is 28 degrees here today which is kind of weird for Oct. but we were planning on this weekend to do it. Hopefully, with the daytime temp.'s going above freezing, there won't be any damage.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

jidunl said:


> I have winterized my OB over the last three winters and have never opened up the low point drain plugs. I have never had any problems either in Northern Ill or here in SW Virginia. As long as you see the antifreeze you should be OK.


ditto


----------

